# sterlization



## Diesel250 (Dec 25, 2015)

What's the best way to sterilize a 250ml media bottle and silicone cap?


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 25, 2015)

Autoclave,  if not I would strongly suggest you buy a serialized vial.


----------



## Diesel250 (Jan 7, 2016)

How high can you go on the vacuum pump with the media bottle?


----------



## Bigmills (May 15, 2017)

Diesel250 said:


> How high can you go on the vacuum pump with the media bottle?


As long as your media bottle is glass around 12 PSI is perfect. you could probably go up to 13 or 14,but anything above that you are risking blowing out the filter. If you have a plastic media bottle I wouldn't suggest using a pump at all..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigdog (May 15, 2017)

I use glass and can handle 24psi. Its wheaton which has never even tested their glass for pressure so youd be surprised.


----------



## khungus03 (Jun 4, 2017)

Autoclave is best, pressure cooker is essentially an autoclave so that'd be second. Dry heat would be third and will work for glassware but I wouldn't do the cap this way. You'll want to bake the media bottle at 400° for 60 minutes, do this with aluminum foil covering the open top so when it cools the inside of the bottle is not exposed to the environment.


----------

